

A glimpse inside a Facebook server farm - gokhan
http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,2036928,00.html

======
golgo13
Looks like any other data center, except all of the machines belong to FB. I
bet is it nice and chilly in there. Though, I would like to know the specs of
those boxes.

~~~
rickr
Looks a bit cleaner than other data centers to me.

------
jdorfman
sexy

